# Blackwood Rba



## Tom (8/8/14)

I made a reservation today, after checking out a couple of reviews. This is a gr8 concept. Like a dripper with a tank. The liquid is transported via SS rope to the deck, there it is received by a cotton wick for instance. No mission like Mesh builds, which I would not like to get into anyways. Ordinary dripper action on the deck, "fully automated"  . Huge AFC inlets, as expected for a dripper.

Below clip is in german, done by one of the good reviewers here. Don't bother about trying to understand what he says, just check the build of this device. At the end he highly recommends this RBA. Also note the plumes he got out of his single coil build (shown around 28:00 min), although it is a sports-build @0.25


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)




----------



## ET (8/8/14)

so its a dripper built on top of an genesis tank. hmmmm interesting


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

ET said:


> so its a dripper built on top of an genesis tank. hmmmm interesting


SS rope for feeding the liquid to the actual wick. There is a german FB fanboy  group, there was a clip posted just now. Perma draws on it, whole room in cloud.... and it goes and goes without dry hits. Looked very impressive.
I am looking forward to that one.


----------



## kimbo (8/8/14)

lol i almost thought he spoke afrikaans

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

Tom said:


> SS rope for feeding the liquid to the actual wick. There is a german FB fanboy  group, there was a clip posted just now. Perma draws on it, whole room in cloud.... and it goes and goes without dry hits. Looked very impressive.
> I am looking forward to that one.


 
REO *without* squonking  @Andre


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

kimbo said:


> lol i almost thought he spoke afrikaans



i always understood Dutch, as I grew up at the border to Holland. Many older people here, my parents included speak a dialect here, called Kleefs Platt, which I also speak amongst mates.
Strangely, in the 18 years of living in SA I always struggled with understanding afrikaans. Could not get it into my head.


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

never checked that driptip story. good idea as well, me thinks. although i dont have too many spitting problems


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

kimbo said:


> lol i almost thought he spoke afrikaans



excellent find! bookmarked it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/9/14)

I finally got it right...finished a tank of The Virus without wicking issues. It is a fanastic vape once its working. Mega plumes, mega flavour.

It is certainly not a device if u are a beginner, or if u don't have patience. Fitting of the coil is really easy, much better then any other mod I know. But getting the cotton right is a real challenge


----------



## Tom (12/9/14)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ET (12/9/14)

nice dude


----------

